# ATITool is not overclocking (worked before!)



## guillaume7520 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello.

I have used ATItool successfully before on the following configuration:
-HP 8710w notebook, Nvidia Quadro 1600M, T7700

I've tryed everything:
-Uninstalled ATITool
-Uninstalled Nvidia Drivers
-Reinstalled 135 drivers, not working
-Reinstalled 169 drivers, not working
-Reinstalled original hp drivers, not working.

ATITool see's the clocks, but I CAN'T SET IT?
When i put 650mhz for core, it's coming back instatly to 625mhz 
This happens also with memory frequency, it always come back to 800mhz

I'm sure my hardware is compatible with ATItool, because it worked perfectly 1 week ago!
Can somebody help me ?


----------



## Tontoman (Feb 7, 2008)

Running Vista? Any OS changes?

Have same problem as you while running Vista.  Same hardware, same vid drivers and ATI tool in XP, works fine.

T.


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 13, 2008)

guillaume7520 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have used ATItool successfully before on the following configuration:
> -HP 8710w notebook, Nvidia Quadro 1600M, T7700
> ...



i had something like this happen used orginal cd drivers to reinstall then updated to current drivers. unistall graphics card drivers completley though first.


----------

